# whats the best external filter out there?



## Ringo

Just wondering what you guys think is the best external filtration out there?


----------



## Puffer Pita

There is no "best," its all a matter of opinion. Personally, I like the Rena XP series best. Inexpensive and works great, easy to maintain.


----------



## Ringo

how loud are they?


----------



## Puffer Pita

Completely silent. I can't hear mine even with my head in the cabinet that they are in.


----------



## Guest

I agree...I can't hear mine at all. You definitely get your money's worth..its a great filter!


----------



## highliner

Were you talking about canisters, or HOBs?


----------



## MiSo

love my eheim, very quiet and gets the job done.


----------



## Ringo

highliner said:


> Were you talking about canisters, or HOBs?


i think she was talking about the rena filters


----------



## Guest

The best filtration IMO is cannisters. They filter more gallons per hour than HOBs.

The best HOB filter IMO is Aquaclears.

Just in case you wanted names of both...


----------



## Vermifugert

SpoiledFishies said:


> Just wondering what you guys think is the best external filtration out there?


I have a Fluval X05 series canister filter and I love it. But really the Roles Royce of canister filters are the Eheim canister filters.


----------



## joe kool

Best out there happens in our natural aquifers and under ground springs  although difficult to "make" several filters attempt to replicate this process. Arguably Ehime makes the best filters hands down ... but they "know" they do and the filters come with a hitch ... mucho denero in comparison. Some of the newest filters out (FX5 and the like) are getting closer but long term quality and durability will be told with time. Ehime is tried and true proven. As with EVERYTHING out there there's always someone somewhere that hates them because they got a bad one once ... but this is the exception by far and Ehime is very quick to rectify any such problems given the chance. 

again this comes with a "cost"  

there are cheaper filters ( I even have a couple of the Fluval "X"04 MSF series filters and like them) that are adequate and serve thier purpose well. But to answer your initial question ... any aquarist, that's been keeping tanks for any significant time, first answer will almost always be Ehime.

Best out there for the money , that will draw more debate than we have server space LOL .


----------



## Jonno

IMO its really up to you they all work around the same principle. I have had the following filters.

Tetratec
Rena
Fluval

Renas filters are very good and silent but mine had a leak where the plug cord came out but this was a freak accident , but out of the 3 i have i like the fluval the best they hold a lot of media , silent and not to expensive.


----------



## Vermifugert

JustOneMore20 said:


> The best filtration IMO is cannisters. They filter more gallons per hour than HOBs.
> 
> The best HOB filter IMO is Aquaclears.
> 
> Just in case you wanted names of both...


I think i would go with the Magnum H.O.T. for the hang type filtration. I won't go back to a cascade style filter.


----------



## IloveCichlids

As far as HOB I like the Magnum HOT pro, your cant beat the vacuum atatchment with gravel substrates. 

For cannisters I really like the XP series filters, as said before reasonably priced, silent, easy to use and mantain, and have not had a problem with it what so ever. Overall does a great job.

A little cheaper is the fluval 4 series, I have had success and not so much success with these filters.


----------



## Vermifugert

joe kool said:


> Best out there happens in our natural aquifers and under ground springs  although difficult to "make" several filters attempt to replicate this process. Arguably Ehime makes the best filters hands down ... but they "know" they do and the filters come with a hitch ... mucho denero in comparison. Some of the newest filters out (FX5 and the like) are getting closer but long term quality and durability will be told with time. Ehime is tried and true proven. As with EVERYTHING out there there's always someone somewhere that hates them because they got a bad one once ... but this is the exception by far and Ehime is very quick to rectify any such problems given the chance.
> 
> again this comes with a "cost"
> 
> there are cheaper filters ( I even have a couple of the Fluval "X"04 MSF series filters and like them) that are adequate and serve thier purpose well. But to answer your initial question ... any aquarist, that's been keeping tanks for any significant time, first answer will almost always be Ehime.
> 
> Best out there for the money , that will draw more debate than we have server space LOL .


 Let’s look at it this way. Let’s say the most popular tank is the 55g. Fluval recommends the 305. It is good for aquariums up to 70 gallons with a flow rate of 185 gph. The closest comparable Ehime would be the Professional 2224. Rated for aquariums up to about 66 gallons with a flow rate of 184 gph.

Fluval 305 = $129
Ehime 2224 = $170 

They also make a wet dry system the 2227 for aquariums up to 92 gallons with a flow rate of 227 gph. That can be had for $180. 

The Down side is parts for Ehime filters are not as readily available so if something breaks it could take weeks to order a replacement part. Where I can find fluval parts at just about any Pet Mega Store or even LFS. $40 is not a huge price diffrence. if i had it to do over again i would have got ana set of Ehimes. 

Any one who has owned a Jaguar can sympathies. The joke is if you want to drive a Jag you have to own two.


----------



## Vermifugert

IloveCichlids said:


> As far as HOB I like the Magnum HOT pro, your cant beat the vacuum atatchment with gravel substrates.
> 
> For cannisters I really like the XP series filters, as said before reasonably priced, silent, easy to use and mantain, and have not had a problem with it what so ever. Overall does a great job.
> 
> A little cheaper is the fluval 4 series, I have had success and not so much success with these filters.


The 4 seies is dead. Even my LFS sent back the X04s for X05s


----------



## waynside

used to use penguin...but now i have an emperor...and i love it...


----------

